# Murfreesboro, TN -A068318, F, Baby



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14250375

A068318 

German Shepherd Dog
Small Baby Female Dog Pet ID: A068318










Rutherford County P.A.W.S.
Murfreesboro, TN
(615) 898-7740 


This DOG - ID#A068318 I am a female, black and brown German Shepherd Dog. The shelter thinks I am about 3 months old. I have been at the shelter since Jul 24, 2009


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Too many babies.........









She's adorable.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

PF saying no longer listed .... will wait to make sure not another problem with PF link.


----------

